# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thaifest in Mülheim a.d.Ruhr

## Willi Wacker

Thaifest in Mülheim a.d.Ruhr
...heute der Auftakt
Morgen wird's rappe voll

----------


## Robert

Und es war am heutigen Sonntag voll:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...währen wir uns fast über den Weg gelaufen
hatte Heute aber nur Frau und Tochter hin gebracht 
und so wie es sich für einen fürsorglichen Mann und Vater gehört
auch wieder abgeholt

----------


## Robert

> ...währen wir uns fast über den Weg gelaufen
> hatte Heute aber nur Frau und Tochter hin gebracht 
> und so wie es sich für einen fürsorglichen Mann und Vater gehört
> auch wieder abgeholt


Dann hättest Du Monta, Dragon und Hualan auch kennenlernen können...  ::

----------


## walter

Wir hatten heute auch ein kleines Thaifest. Ich mit 3 Thaimädels und einem Thai, der aber früher ging.   ::  

War der Hualan mit dem Herbert unterwegs? Stark. Dann wird er bald wieder im BBG aufschlagen.

----------


## Robert

> War der Hualan mit dem Herbert unterwegs? Stark. Dann wird er bald wieder im BBG aufschlagen.


Herbert war mit mir unterwegs, Hualan war mit anderen da, der ist seit knapp 4 Wochen wohl zurück...

----------


## walter

Über den Hualan weiß ich nichts mehr. Ich habe mich bei ihm und funfun aus dem BBG abgemeldet. Bin ja gespannt wie lange es mit der Löschung dauert. 

Gruß an Herbert

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Dann hättest Du Monta, Dragon und Hualan auch kennenlernen können...


...na ja, Dragon weiss ich nich
auf Monta hätte ich z.Z. eher kein Bock
und zum Hualan könnte ich hin fahren wenn ich wollte
er wohnt ja hier in der Nähe

...war Andreas auch da ?

----------

